# Other Pets > Horses >  Just thought I would post a pic of my reining horse.

## Jamik

This is my reining horse Apache.  I need to get some new pics of the others and post them too.  Enjoy!

----------


## ADEE

beautiful.. he has a really nice head and teeny tiny feet lol. very nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jamik

> beautiful.. he has a really nice head and teeny tiny feet lol. very nice



LOL!  His feet aren't really that small, but they sure to look like it in the pics, now that you mention it.   :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Very sharp! Nice horse!! :Smile:

----------


## Jamik

Thanks!  He is really a great horse.  Quite an athlete. :Smile:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Jamik, how long have you been reining?  Such a cool horse sport.  I'd like to ride a well trained reiner some day.  I'll trade you-- you can ride my dressage horse if I can ride your reiner?   :Wink:

----------


## Jamik

Hi Zinnia!  I have only been reining for about a year.  Man, what a blast and so much to learn.  Been riding for 30 years and now the learning starts all over again!  Would LOVE to ride a really well trained dressage horse too!  Let's do it!   :Smile:

----------


## Melicious

Lovely horse.  -Smiles.-  Those hooves do look teeny tiny.

----------


## ZinniaZ

Awesome.  I am in the northeast.  If you get out this way, pm me.  I'll let ya ride my gelding.  Well trained, some days.   :Wink:   But always a blast.

----------


## M&J in NC

I love reining horses. Have you seen this video? It is worth watching!


YouTube - Stacy Westfall Congress Freestyle 06

----------


## Jamik

I've seen it, but that is not my favorite of hers.  I like the horse she had in training that was in the freestyle at the 2003 NRHA Futurity.

YouTube - Stacy Westfall:reining

----------

